# 8 string scales



## punisher911 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone know of a good place to get 8 string scales. One where I could print them off?


----------



## keeper006 (Oct 2, 2009)

GuitarScales.nl - Guitar Scale Dictionary, scales, guitar, guitarra, gitar, gitarra


----------



## punisher911 (Oct 2, 2009)

I knew about that site, just never tried to print them. Thanks for reminding me. Too bad I can't print them bigger. It will work though. Thanks.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 2, 2009)

alternatively, you can try to find them and then compare with this website, that would be a good exercise (that's what i do for 6 & 7s)


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 3, 2009)

Just take your regular 7 string scales and add another string to them. I did this when I started playing 7's and thought it was a great exercise to learn the extra notes (and notes scale patterns in general).


----------



## GRIZ (May 5, 2014)

a more fun way to learn scales is to learn all the notes on the fretboard and learn your intervals and then you wont need charts =)

im working on this as we speak


----------



## ncfiala (May 5, 2014)

There is no such thing as an 8 string scale. There is no such thing as a 6 or 7 string scale either. A scale is a scale.


----------



## JustMac (May 5, 2014)

ncfiala said:


> There is no such thing as an 8 string scale. There is no such thing as a 6 or 7 string scale either. A scale is a scale.


 Yeah, but we do end up learning them as geometric shapes inevitably. It definitely aids a player in internalising a scale more thoroughly (no, I'm not denouncing the importance of note recognition and using an intervallic approach). The major 3rd relationship between the G and B strings are a factor too.


----------



## notasian (May 14, 2014)

all you have to do is tune EAEADGBE. easy


----------

